# صلوا كل حين



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

*




*​ 

*" ينبغى أن نصلى كل حين ولا نمّل " **( لو 18 : 1 )*​ 

*



*​ 

+ عندما نتأمل فى تلك الآية ، يتبادر إلى ذهننا سؤال هام ، وهو " *لماذا أوصانا رب المجد يسوع ، بأنه ينبغى لنا أن نصلى كل حين ؟! *" .
نستطيع أن نوجز الأسباب فيما يلى :​ 
· *نصلى لأننا خطاة* ، ولكى نعلن للرب توبتنا ، وليخلصنا من خطايانا .
· *ونصلى لأننا ضعفاء* ، لنتقوى بالروح ، ولتظهر قوة الله فى ضعفنا .
· *لأننا محتاجين لأمور كثيرة* ، ليسد احتياجاتنا بغناه .
· *لأننا نجتاز كثيراً من التجارب* ، ونصلى لكى لا نيأس أو نحزن أو ننهار .
· *لأننا قد نضطرب ونقلق أو نحتار* ، ولكى نتمتع بسلام الله الحقيقى .
· *لأننا قد نمرض جسدياً ، أو نعتل روحياً* ، لكى يشفينا الطبيب الحبيب .
· *لأننا نُحارِب ضد الجسد ، وأبليس ، والعالم* ، لكى يعّظُم بالمسيح انتصارنا .
· *لأننا فارغين* ، ونصلى لكى نمتلئ بالروح القدس ( بثماره ) .
· *لأننا مؤمنين بعمل الله* ، ونصلى لننمو فى النعمة ، وننضج روحياً .
· *لأننا أبناء الله* ، ونصلى لنشكر ه على عطاياه وأبوته الحانية .
· *ولأننا لنا احتياجات كثيرة* – روحية ومادية – ونصلى له ، لينعم بها علينا .
· *ولأننا جنود فى الحرب ضد أبليس* ، ونصلى ليساعدنا الرب فى تلك الحرب الروحية الشديدة ، والمستمرة طول عمرنا على الأرض .
· *ولأننا غرباء فى العالم* ، ونصلى لكى يجعلنا نرحل فى رضاه .
· *ولأننا نرغب فى الخدمة* ، ونصلى ليملأنا بالروح ، لكى نكسب النفوس .
· *ولأننا نزرع كلمة الحياة* ، ونصلى لكى يعطيها ثمراً فى قلوب السامعين .
· *ولأننا نزرع بالدموع* ، ونصلى لكى نحصد بابتهاج ، فى عالم المجد .
· *ولأننا كثيراً ما يعترينا الفتور الروحى* ، ونصلى لنكون حارين فى الروح دائماً .
· *ولأننا كحملان وسط ذئاب* ، ونصلى ليحفظنا الراعى الصالح دائماً .
· *ولأننا نعيش فى بحر هائج* ، وملئ بالأمواج العاتية ، ونصلى لكى يُهدئه لنا .
· *ولأننا نحيا فى عالم شرير* ، نصلى لكى يحفظنا من عثراته العديدة .
· *ولأننا نحمل صليبه ، كل يوم* ، نصلى لكى يحمله معنا ، ويتوجنا بإكليله .
· *ولأننا نحتاج إلى عزاء* ، ونصلى لأنه مصدر العزاء الوحيد .
· *ولأننا نريد أن ننمو فى النعمة* ، ونطلب أن يهبنا وسائطها .
· *ولأننا نرى قامات روحية مباركة* ، نصلى لكى نقلدها ، فى جهادها مع النعمة .
· *ولأننا قطيع صغير* ، ونصلى لكى يحفظنا الرب فى برية العالم الموحشة .
· *ولأننا نريد أن ننمو فى الفضيلة* ، ونصلى ليساعدنا فيها .
· *ولأننا تحتاج إلى الإيمان* ، ونصلى لكى يقوى إيماننا به .
· *ولأننا ليس لنا مُعين سواه* ، لذلك نصلى لكى يقف بجوارنا .
· *ولأننا نحتاج لتفسير وتأمل كتابه*، نصلى ليكشف لنا كنوزه . 
· *ولأننا نرى كثيرين فى ضيقات* ، ونصلى لكى يُخرجهم الله منها .
· *ولأننا نطلب الإستنارة للقلب والذهن* ، ونصلى ليهبها الله لنا .
· *ولأننا ننتظر مجئ الرب فى أى وقت* ، ونصلى لكى نراه ونفرح بلقياه ، فى دنياه وفى سماه .
· *ولأننا نعيش فى عالم مضطرب* ، نصلى لكى يحل السلام ، فى كل قلب ، وفى كل مكان فى العالم .​ 
+ *فتذكروا دائماً* - يا أخوتى وأخواتى – *وصية رب المجد* ، وهى *أن تصلوا كل حين* ، *ونفذوها بكل جهاد وهمة ، ليتحقق لكم كل ما سبق ذكره ، ولتنعموا بخيره الوفير وبركاته* . ​ 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

شئ الجميل انو كلنا اتفقنا على الصلاة دا دليل على قوة الصلاة وأثرها البارز في حياتنا
ميرسي


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> شئ الجميل انو كلنا اتفقنا على الصلاة دا دليل على قوة الصلاة وأثرها البارز في حياتنا
> ميرسي


 


اشكرك اني 
علي المشاركه الجميله


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (8 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

*
+ فتذكروا دائماً - يا أخوتى وأخواتى – وصية رب المجد ، وهى أن تصلوا كل حين ، ونفذوها بكل جهاد وهمة ، ليتحقق لكم كل ما سبق ذكره ،
 ولتنعموا بخيره الوفير وبركاته 


موضوع فى منتهى الرووووعه شكراا الرب يبارككم

. ​*


----------



## tamav maria (8 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *+ فتذكروا دائماً - يا أخوتى وأخواتى – وصية رب المجد ، وهى أن تصلوا كل حين ، ونفذوها بكل جهاد وهمة ، ليتحقق لكم كل ما سبق ذكره ،*
> *ولتنعموا بخيره الوفير وبركاته *​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يونيو 2010)

جميل بجد
شكرااا​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> جميل بجد
> 
> 
> شكرااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

روووووووعه 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tamav maria (17 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> روووووووعه
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 


اشكرك كوكومان
لمروك الجميل


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأمل رائع...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تأمل رائع...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## happy angel (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر صلوات جميلة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

